# Trinity whites continue to make the day



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A fellow fisherman called today and said "I can go" so we went below the Livingston dam. The spawning white bass are awesome. When we pulled up to the invisiable line people were already bringing big whites in as fast as they could. It didn't take long for us to find the right trick for us, and soon we were landing big sow whites at a quick rate. As the cooler started filling up I decided to fish for stripes. I caught a solid keeper pretty soon and then a small one. Things slowed for a while and we shot the breeze and I shared some spots to wade fish or cast from the bank. Things then picked up for a while and we landed more big whites and one more 19" stripe. The sun set and we cranked up, pulled anchor and headed for home. Old as I am and with bad arthritis, I sometimes get to the recliner too soon. Fishing with this new friend and watching him catch those big river sows was a good thing to do after work today. Thanks for going and lets do it again. Maybe he will send some pics of the 30 or so whites he took home and I'll post them. Good fishing to all.
SS


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the fellow fisherman had a good time. He is lucky to have someone take him out fishing. Thanks for the good report.


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Didn't fish there since they repaired the gate, love to take my little whaler and long rods catch those striper. thanks the report!!


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*report*

This report smells a little FISHY to me. I think he is hold something back.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*Follow up for Saturday, the blues are the news.*

No mystery, just some real good fishing. I went back today, I waited untill the crowd thinned out and got on the water about 5:00P.M. and fished untill dark. The whites are still there and I saw plenty of folks ctatching them up and down the river from the launch to the cable. It did take a couple of attemps to drop 2 anchors and stay in one spot with the moderate South wind and a good downstream current.
It was a lime green soft body roadrunner (1/4oz) that they wanted. So I gave to them, catching a good 20" striper on the small rod and several big sow whites. I saw the 2 couples East of the cable from me in the hard current just down from the middle gates, catch a good blue fishing downstream.
If you can catch a good blue downstream from the cable, then they are in there thick. I rigged a light graphite 6 & 1/2' with a 5000, 2 cast net sinkers on the bottom, a khale 3/0 hook from a 18' drop leader, and sweetened by a 1" cube, scaled, skin on, piece of gizzard shad.
I cast as far I could, about 50 yards or more and as soon as it hit bottom I began to reel back just enough to keep up with the current. Wham! the first cast , and every cast after it, untill in about 20 casts I caught a nice limit of 10 blues that fought hard in the heavy current, they averaged about 3 & 1/2lbs.
It got dark and I went home, Karen snapped the pic, and I iced em to clean tomorow. I just might have to go back late in the day, about 3:00P.M. when the posers go home.
SaltH2oAssian, today would have been a good day to come up and fish with me. The catfish were awesome and the whites and stripers are still cutting up. Holler soon.


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice cat, way to go.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice report Shad!!


----------



## SEddleman (Aug 12, 2005)

Well they sure aren't working well up on the north end of the lake. I fished white rock from the bridge all the way to the concrete piling, picked up two fish. Ran north up the trinity and only caught one more.

All that running and boat time for three fish....I live about 2 miles from Livingston dam. LOL..


SE


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

*Nice catch.*

Nice report Loy. I should have went with you yesterday. And if I known you were going today I would have taken the family up there to meet you. And we tried for cats and couldn't get any and when I'm not there you limit out. Man, the pics says it all. We will have to do it again soon. Toobad wasnt there to help you with the 2 anchors.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sometimes you have to wait for a good rise on White rock to get them back up the creek, I go past the pieling to the shallow water shaol that is another 300 yards. I anchor in about 3' of water in the middle and cast to the West side of the bank where it is undercut for whites. I cast lines baited with cut shad or a couple of minnows downstarem for blues.
SaltH2oAssain, I'm not sure when I'll get to go again, if the discharge stays like it is the cats will be there, if it drops too much they will head up to the trough where it takes a 15'+ rod to reach them. By then I will hjve juglines working in the lake for cats. Either way we will go again soon for some catfish.
SS


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My son's metal rock band (Cable TV ) was practicing tonight and as usual we cooked for them, fried catfish, hushpuppies, etc..there ain't enough food in Texas to fill them up at one setting, and the bass player is a fisherman. We usually talk some fishing, he lives on Lake Livingston, and I showed him the reports of what we are frying tonight. Long story short, he went below the dam Sunday, cause he heard they were biting, and just as he got there they shut off 2 gates, he said it killed the fishing.... Pray for upstream rain.


----------

